# Remains of Melanie Hall found



## Geri (Oct 7, 2009)

Melanie Hall went missing from Bath in 1996 - I often wonder about what happened to her.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/bristol/8295541.stm

I find this quite upsetting for some reason.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 7, 2009)

i remember it happening, sad news , at least she's now been found and her family and friends can mourn her properly


----------



## Geri (Oct 7, 2009)

I remember it well at the time - that year someone I know got sectioned, and we visited him in the psychiatric hospital. One of the other patients was convinced that my friend Helen was the missing Melanie, and kept saying he had to call the police and tell them.

Maybe the body will give some clues as to who killed her.


----------



## Geri (Oct 9, 2009)

They have arrested a man:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/bristol/8298372.stm

Of course he might just be an attention seeker, but he is about the age Melanie would be now.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 9, 2009)

just reminded me of another girl, strangely also called Melanie, Melanie Roads who died in 1984 in Bath, not sure if her killer was ever found


----------



## Geri (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't think so, there was a Crimewatch reconstruction a few months ago. That one was a long time before the others though.

There were a few murders of young girls around the mid 90s, there was Louise Smith in Yate in 1995, and Jenny King on the way home from Kingswood in 1998. There have been convictions in those cases.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Oct 14, 2009)

I found the footage of her father talking about finding a 'bag of bones' at the side of the road, absolutely gut-wrenching. Every parents horror


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 1, 2010)

A 38-year old Bath man has handed himself in 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/10478248.stm


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 1, 2010)

Same bloke as last year? 37 then, this one's 38. 

edit: But last year :



> A man who was arrested on suspicion of murder after the discovery of a woman's bones near the M5 has been ruled out as a suspect.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 1, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Same bloke as last year? 37 then, this one's 38.
> 
> edit: But last year :



Hmmm could be, but that guy was from Stockport. That article also says he was being "assessed at Stepping Hill Hospital" which suggests the police would now be well aware if he was a mentally ill attention seeker or something, and wouldn't arrest him again?


----------



## Geri (Jul 1, 2010)

"wider investigations continue"

What's that mean?


----------



## Gerry1time (Jul 1, 2010)

Either they're now building a case against him carefully, or this isn't the only thing like this that he's done I'd wager.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 2, 2010)

He was released on bail today



> Police say the man had gone voluntarily to the police station after he became aware that detectives wanted to talk to him.
> 
> He was questioned in connection with Melanie’s murder and the disposal of her body.
> 
> ...



http://www.thisisbath.co.uk/news/Ma...ll-murder/article-2368361-detail/article.html


----------



## nicksonic (Jul 2, 2010)

how strange, i was wondering about this yesterday. i was at bath uni when melanie hall went missing, went to cadillacs quite often so couldn't fail to notice the investigation. it doesn't sound like they have their man although as they say it's a complex case.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 3, 2010)

Given that this guy self-reported when "he became aware that detectives wanted to talk to him", and that he was arrested for murder and released on bail, it seems likely he was significantly connected to some of the evidence. Something along the lines of being the owner of the Ford car, the key of which was found by Melanie's body.


----------



## Edie (Jul 3, 2010)

Poor lass


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 3, 2010)

Geri said:


> I remember it well at the time


So do I. That picture of her seemed so full of life, happiness and shining personality. At the time it was clear something really bad had happened which seemed so at odds with that picture, so full of life and vitality.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 31, 2010)

I just heard on the radio there has been another arrest: a 39 year old man from Wiltshire.


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 24, 2016)

I know there have been a lot of arrests but: Melanie Hall murder: Man, 45, arrested - BBC News


----------

